# Labidochromis caeruleus - Pure yellow (no black)



## WildAulonocara (Dec 25, 2013)

It has come to my attention that here in Queensland, Australia a species of electric yellows have emerged bearing no black line through the dorsal fin or tipping of the pectoral fins.
Claims have been made by the seller that this pure yellow variant exists in the lake and is not the result of line breeding or hybridization. They also claim that this rare variant exists in only a very few small colonies in lake Malawi.
From my research i have found no labidochromis caeruleus in any geo.origin within the lake that is a pure yellow without the black line.
Is there any documentation or descriptions from fryer or grant that states any of these claims to be true?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum and Merry Christmas...

Not sure if I should do this but here's a paragraph from cichlidae.com...


> Distribution: The Yellow Labidochromis is a geographical variant of [spt] which has a much wider distribution on both sides of the lake. Labidochromis caeruleus occurs on the western coast between Charo and Chizi Point and on the eastern coast between Cape Kaiser and Lumbaulo. The Yellow Labidochromis is home to a relatively small area of the northwestern shore of Lake Malawi. It occurs between Charo and Kajizingi, a little south of Lion's Cove (which is locally known as T'hoto). The yellow color variant is not present in all populations between Charo and Kajizingi. The population of Labidochromis caeruleus along the northern bayhead of Ruarwe, Nkhoso Point, is pure white. In Lion's Cove, a very narrow and deep bay about 25 km north of Nkhata Bay, there are two different populations: the one found along the northern part of the bay is more yellow than that found along the southern side, which is yellow on the upper part of the body but white on the lower half. South of Kajizingi all populations known are pure white. The yellow color is very rare in the eastern populations, but some have individuals which have dark vertical bars, e.g. the population at Lundo Island, while others are pure white (most populations along the eastern shore) or light blue, e.g. the males at Thumbi Point in Tanzania. A tiny population "somewhere" along the Tanzanian shore lacks a black submarginal band but both male and female have a golden to orange blaze on the head that extends to below the eyes and covers the nape and sometimes the entire dorsal fin. The precise location is withheld in order to protect this attractive form.


I found the last part interesting, and thought it worth mentioning. Not quite what you're describing though...

I, in my limited experience, have never read about a total yellow Labidochromis caeruleus without the black on dorsal and pectorals that was not a hybrid.


----------



## WildAulonocara (Dec 25, 2013)

thank you for your information, i am very familiar with the variants found, This information is quite extensive on location, i thank you again. As i thought, along with many others, there has been no pure total yellow Labidochromis caeruleus described over the years.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

The all yellow Labidochromis with no black is a hybrid creation between red zebras and Labs, then line bred to choose the Labidochromis body.


----------



## WildAulonocara (Dec 25, 2013)

thank you, that is what we where thinking, and it has been the most common response.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

WildAulonocara said:


> It has come to my attention that here in Queensland, Australia a species of electric yellows have emerged bearing no black line through the dorsal fin or tipping of the pectoral fins.


Any pictures available?


----------



## WildAulonocara (Dec 25, 2013)

will load up some now


----------



## WildAulonocara (Dec 25, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid ... t=1&ref=nf


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks the same as these being sold at a certain Canadian chain store, labelled as Lab Lemon Yellow.
You can see the Metriaclima features in some of these specimens, particularly the snout in the last pic.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

You can see that even the shape of the face is wrong. The lips are much too fat and the mouth is too bulky- like a Zebra. These are very clearly hybrids.


----------



## Matthewwylie13 (Dec 31, 2013)

Is there a good market for yellow labs?
I am looking to start breeding them. 
will I have trouble selling them?
where are some places that I can sell them?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

There always seems to be a demand for L. Caeruleus by me.

Check in your area for a fish or cichlid club. Talk to LFS owners to see if they'll buy fry from you.

Most importantly, start with pure, quality fish.


----------

